# Show me your Garnet Amps.



## Dom Polito

Garnet Pro 600.


----------



## Frenchy99

You serious ! 

You really want to see all my Garnet`s ! 

 Nice 600 by the way...


----------



## tomee2

Frenchy99 said:


> You serious !
> 
> You really want to see all my Garnet`s !
> 
> Nice 600 by the way...


Yes, all the Garnets please! 
Actually, I think we want to see all of your amps, in one picture.


----------



## Lincoln

tomee2 said:


> Yes, all the Garnets please!
> Actually, I think we want to see all of your amps, in one picture.


impossible. There are no lens made with a wide enough field of view!


----------



## Dom Polito

Frenchy99 said:


> You serious !
> 
> You really want to see all my Garnet`s !
> 
> Nice 600 by the way...


One by one Frenchy!!


----------



## Dom Polito

Lincoln said:


> impossible. There is no lens made with a wide enough field of view!


hahah get em in here.


----------



## Frenchy99

In one picture is not gonna happen...

So, here goes ...

Pro 600









head goes with 612 BTO cab










BTO 400 head









the BTO 400 with its BTO-L cab 412 + horn


----------



## Dom Polito

Now your talking! Oh wait 2 BTO heads? You only need one right?


----------



## Frenchy99

BTO head









Goes with BTO cab


----------



## Lincoln

Here's my little baby Pro 200. 









It's a clean machine. Until you kick in the Stinger, and then all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Frenchy99

The Deputy II

















The Dept II goes well with a dual 15 ported


----------



## Dom Polito

Lincoln said:


> Here's my little baby Pro 200.
> View attachment 333446
> 
> 
> It's a clean machine. Until you kick in the Stinger, and then all hell breaks loose.


Beauty!!


----------



## Frenchy99

SessionMan with Fuzz









and SessionMan with master volume


----------



## bzrkrage

Someone rescued it for the garbage dump, I bought it, dirt cheap (ha! Get it!?!) had the wizard Paznak at L&M and.....voila !


----------



## Frenchy99

Pro 200









The Pro 200 with Tub12 dual 12 cab


----------



## Dom Polito

Pro 200 Vocal


----------



## Frenchy99

1966 Pro 190 vocal









Pro 200 Vocal










Pro PA190R 









and Pro190 Reverb


----------



## Dom Polito




----------



## Frenchy99

Revolution 3 version 1 combo modded into head









Granada brand Rev3 212 combo


----------



## Hell Hound

Garnet Rebel Deluxe Lb90. 2x6l6. PPIVMV mod.

[url=https://imgur.com/zUUgOLP][/URL]


----------



## Frenchy99

Rebel 2 combo with removable head









1968 Rebel head









With export Rebel Hohner cab, 112 + horn









and Rebel PA


----------



## Dom Polito

70's Herzog


----------



## Frenchy99

Mini Bass combo









Raven Mini Bass









Russel 40watts bass head









Garnet PA150


----------



## Dom Polito

Rebel PA Reverb


----------



## Dom Polito

Garnet Tripper PA


----------



## Dom Polito

Garnet Session Man Reverb Head


----------



## Frenchy99

Garnet Banshee










Steve`s 15TR , 7 watts combo 










Lero 15TR 









Mann PA


----------



## Frenchy99

Mann Reverb unit









PA cabs









I think that's it...


----------



## Dom Polito

Frenchy99 said:


> Mann Reverb unit
> View attachment 333484
> 
> 
> PA cabs
> View attachment 333485
> 
> 
> I think that's it...


Nice I had a Mann Head cant find a pic


----------



## Dom Polito

Garnet Rebel II


----------



## Dom Polito

Garnet Revolution II


----------



## Dom Polito

Mixed pic with a bunch of Garnet Stencils.


----------



## Dom Polito

Bunch of Garnets.


----------



## Frenchy99

Dom Polito said:


> Mixed pic with a bunch of Garnet Stencils.
> 
> 
> View attachment 333488


that`s starting to look like my basement !!!

lol


----------



## Dom Polito

Frenchy99 said:


> that`s starting to look like my basement !!!
> 
> lol


Hey French I think we're killing the bandwidth !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ga20t

Thread has legs.

Anyone ever seen a top loader (controls at the rear and facing upwards) Revolution II combo with the chrome inset knobs/master volume?


----------



## KapnKrunch

One of a dozen or so SessionMaster's. Used every day.


----------



## Dom Polito

ga20t said:


> Thread has legs.
> 
> Anyone ever seen a top loader (controls at the rear and facing upwards) Revolution II combo with the chrome inset knobs/master volume?


Hey ga20T not mine but do you mean like this one?


----------



## ga20t

Dom Polito said:


> Hey ga20T not mine but do you mean like this one?
> View attachment 333501


Yes, only from the later series, with the chrome top knobs, mid control and master volume. I have the I and III and have never seen a II from those years.

Edit: like so:


----------



## Lincoln

Impressive collection @Dom Polito ! I think maybe @Frenchy99 has finally met his match.


----------



## Frenchy99

Lincoln said:


> Impressive collection @Dom Polito ! I think maybe @Frenchy99 has finally met his match.


I only have a few .... 😔


----------



## Lincoln

One more. A Rebel 90 PA head without a cab.


----------



## Dom Polito

Frenchy99 said:


> I only have a few .... 😔


Frenchy's no slouch!!!!


----------



## Frenchy99

Is there no Garnet left ???


----------



## Dom Polito

Jammer


----------



## ga20t

Fuzz model Session Man I had:










Revolution I, Gnome, Revolution III (_Guitar Mate Reverb, Bass Mate & Kirkwood 6g15 also pictured_):


----------



## Dom Polito

Nice pics and amps!


----------



## Frenchy99

The fuzz Session Man head is on my want list !

Nice line up of amps you have there.


----------



## zontar

Not mine, but these are part of what I saw at the National Music Centre,just under a year ago.
















And this is the Garnet bended guitar you see in these pictures :








Pictures of mine to come.
If i can find them (or I take new pictures)


----------



## zontar

My Garnet Stencil with a Traynor TBM10 & a Fender rumble 40 on top of it.
I have better pictures somewhere, but that's all I can find right now.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> The Dept II goes well with a dual 15 ported
> View attachment 333449


You have one of these! I shoulda known but damn. Also not ported but a reflex horn - copy of later era Sunn cabs just without the centre brace. I'd be really jealous if it was a 1x15 - think Gar made one for the Deputy series, but it might be too narrow for my needs (I hate T/muffin top stacks - bothers the hell outa me).

Anyway, here's mine:









15R Reverb unit (first version - look for a later one, still good but really small tank and hard to stay perfectly clean; cool if you're into it).

Rebel PA Reverb (G90PAR)

Sessionman FTR

badgeless 2x15 w original speakers in good shape

I've had 2 other Sessionman heads (both Vocal versions, one of which was super early and had all the higher end parts) but they're both gone now since I scored the FTR. I helped a bud score his Revolution III combo which is nice, but don't have a pic. The dude from the Sadies uses a Rev III identical to it (top knobs).


----------



## tanplastic

Frenchy99 said:


> Lero 15TR
> View attachment 333480


Great thread!
A little Lero was my first amp, later converted to a head, then sadly trashed.
Was Garnet making Lero amps?


----------



## KapnKrunch

zontar said:


> View attachment 333645
> 
> My Garnet Stencil.


I had a United. Single power tube? Small tank reverb? Tremolo? 12-inch speaker in oversize cab.

You didn't buy that from me on eBay didja? Circa 2000 to 2005?


----------



## Frenchy99

tanplastic said:


> Great thread!
> A little Lero was my first amp, later converted to a head, then sadly trashed.
> Was Garnet making Lero amps?


Garnet made some of the Lero amps but not all, Pepco made some also.


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> You have one of these! I shoulda known but damn.


Trying my best to pick up the best Garnet cabs to make half stacks with the heads. 
I find the cabs just as interesting as the heads.


----------



## zontar

KapnKrunch said:


> I had a United. Single power tube? Small tank reverb? Tremolo? 12-inch speaker in oversize cab.
> 
> You didn't buy that from me on eBay didja? Circa 2000 to 2005?


I've had that amp a lot longer than 2000, but I did get it used.
No reverb, it has the vibrato/tremolo and is a bass amp with a 15" speaker.
I'm not sure how many tubes, it's been a while since I had the back off.
I'm sure there are more than 1 tube, (I want to say 3 or 4, but maybe only 2?)
I'll have to look.


----------



## bolero

holy shit!!

lots of Garnet booty in this thread!


----------



## bolero

I have one of these: to prevent the paint from getting scratched, I sprayed some clearcoat over it

unfortunately I found out later, it was nitro clearcoat, and it reacted to anything rubber ( like cables !! ) sitting on it. which you can see in the finish 

So I need to figure out how to remove the nitro clearcoat, without damaging the paint underneath. then re-coat it with something. it's signed by Gar too


----------



## bolero

crappy photo: 

I had just put white chickenhead knobs on it, so you can see the dial settings from further than 6 inches away


----------



## Hell Hound

bolero said:


> I have one of these: to prevent the paint from getting scratched, I sprayed some clearcoat over it
> 
> unfortunately I found out later, it was nitro clearcoat, and it reacted to anything rubber ( like cables !! ) sitting on it. which you can see in the finish
> 
> So I need to figure out how to remove the nitro clearcoat, without damaging the paint underneath. then re-coat it with something. it's signed by Gar too
> 
> 
> View attachment 334678


Cool. Can you describe how it sounds?


----------



## bolero

difficult to answer, as it has a lot of versatility: kind of depends how you dial it in

switchable dual gain stage + tone controls + output level gives you a lot of things to play around with. I can say it sounds _good_ though. two tubes inside


----------



## Amps & Ehfects




----------



## Granny Gremlin

Nice Collection there @Amps & Ehfects - love seeing more Sessionman FTR heads out there; most of those were combos.


----------



## Permanent Waves

I was reading through this thread and others trying to find info on an old Garnet amp I used to own briefly in the 80's. I wish I had a picture so I could post it. From memory, I am pretty sure the head was either a BTO or more likely a PRO - knobs on the bottom, grille, circular vent holes in the wooden frame. I remember it had the Stinger knob, and Tremolo (I think). 

What was more interesting was the cabinet it came with - it definitely was a Garnet cabinet, but I never saw one like that before or since. It was some sort of a bass reflex cabinet with a 12" and a 15", angled backwards. The back was cut at 45 degrees at the top and bottom, and you could tilt it backwards and roll it on casters since it weighed a ton. It looked a bit like an old Acoustic 301. 

I had picked it up in 1985 for $125, looking to update from my entry-level starter amp. It was a cool amp and it sounded like thunder, but it was just too big to lug anywhere and at some point I realized the bass cab was not really suited for guitar, so I sold it in a consignment shop in Ottawa about a year or two later. I was not able to find the cab on the Garnet site. I wonder if it was a one-off...


----------



## Frenchy99

Permanent Waves said:


> I was reading through this thread and others trying to find info on an old Garnet amp I used to own briefly in the 80's. I wish I had a picture so I could post it. From memory, I am pretty sure the head was either a BTO or more likely a PRO - knobs on the bottom, grille, circular vent holes in the wooden frame. I remember it had the Stinger knob, and Tremolo (I think).
> 
> What was more interesting was the cabinet it came with - it definitely was a Garnet cabinet, but I never saw one like that before or since. It was some sort of a bass reflex cabinet with a 12" and a 15", angled backwards. The back was cut at 45 degrees at the top and bottom, and you could tilt it backwards and roll it on casters since it weighed a ton. It looked a bit like an old Acoustic 301.
> 
> I had picked it up in 1985 for $125, looking to update from my entry-level starter amp. It was a cool amp and it sounded like thunder, but it was just too big to lug anywhere and at some point I realized the bass cab was not really suited for guitar, so I sold it in a consignment shop in Ottawa about a year or two later. I was not able to find the cab on the Garnet site. I wonder if it was a one-off...


Sounds like my Tub12 cab (212 bass cab) or you might have had the Tub15 with 215`s

Here are some pics of the cab.





































The Tub12 was used with the Pro head and the Tub15 with the BTO head.


----------



## Lincoln

@Frenchy99 do you realize you probably have more stuff than the Garnet museum?


----------



## Frenchy99

Lincoln said:


> @Frenchy99 do you realize you probably have more stuff than the Garnet museum?


LOL... I`ve never been so cannot answer ...

I`m the French version !


----------



## Permanent Waves

@Frenchy99 Thanks! That's exactly it! For some reason I remember the speakers as being a 12 and a 15, but I could have made a mistake. I know there was a 12 for sure, and I am pretty sure the head said Pro (I would have made the BTO connection back then), so I am assuming I had a Tub212 with a Pro head. It definitely weighed as much as a ceramic tub! I ended up getting about $185 for both in 1987. The good old days...


----------



## Frenchy99

Permanent Waves said:


> I ended up getting about $185 for both in 1987. The good old days...


What a deal !!! 

The cab is awkward to move from place to place since you basically need a truck . Would not want to start fitting it in a car ! The Tubs were only available for a short period of time so I don't imaging many are still around.


----------



## Frenchy99

Got a Deputy combo to add !


----------



## LeDfuT

Here is a photo of my re-issue Herzog and matching custom 1x12 cabinet. The speaker is a 15-watt Celestion Blue. Full credit to Pete Thiessen of Garnet Amplifiers for this beauty!


----------



## LeDfuT

And a photo of my limited edition Session Man IV Re-Issue. Gar Gillies managed to save a dozen original production Session Man chassis blanks. His goal was to one day re-issue this classic amp. My Session Man was hand-built by Pete Thiessen using one of the twelve chassis that Gar saved. The Session Man head sits atop a custom matching 2x12 cabinet. Speakers are a 16 ohm Celestion Vintage 30 (60W) paired with a 16 ohm Celestion G12H-75 Creamback (75W).


----------



## LeDfuT

My Herzog and Session Man side-by-side. Pete supplied me with some extra top-hat knobs for the Herzog so that it would be a perfect match for the Session Man. I can run the Herzog as a standalone amp with its own cabinet, or I can connect it to the Session Man. In most cases, I use it in its typical fashion as an overdrive effect for the Session Man. However, with its own cabinet connected, I can also hook it up to the Session Man and utilize all three Celestion speakers at the same time if I choose.


----------



## ga20t

That is a handsome setup you have there @LeDfuT. Those cabs look really nice.


----------



## Hell Hound

LeDfuT said:


> My Herzog and Session Man side-by-side. Pete supplied me with some extra top-hat knobs for the Herzog so that it would be a perfect match for the Session Man. I can run the Herzog as a standalone amp with its own cabinet, or I can connect it to the Session Man. In most cases, I use it in its typical fashion as an overdrive effect for the Session Man. However, with its own cabinet connected, I can also hook it up to the Session Man and utilize all three Celestion speakers at the same time if I choose.
> 
> 
> View attachment 376211


Great looking gear. Those cabs look solid as a rock. Do you live in Winnipeg or were they all shipped?


----------



## LeDfuT

Hell Hound said:


> Great looking gear. Those cabs look solid as a rock. Do you live in Winnipeg or were they all shipped?


iI live just outside of Winnipeg.


----------



## Frenchy99

Since the thread was moved up again, might as well add a couple more to the list !  

A Pro and B.T.O. vocal amp.


----------



## bolero

Sweet!! Some more Garnet Goodness

Nice looking stuff guys


----------



## User1

I bought this from a neighbor in around 1980 and have had it ever since but I've never seen the models mentioned anywhere else. The head unit is model 2CH190D (serial # 1450183) and the cabinet is model 245MR (serial # 1263).
If anyone had any info on these I would love to hear it. Thanks


----------



## Frenchy

User1 said:


> I bought this from a neighbor in around 1980 and have had it ever since but I've never seen the models mentioned anywhere else. The head unit is model 2CH190D (serial # 1450183) and the cabinet is model 245MR (serial # 1263).
> If anyone had any info on these I would love to hear it. Thanks
> View attachment 411896


Very nice early model.


----------



## bzrkrage

User1 said:


> I bought this from a neighbor in around 1980 and have had it ever since but I've never seen the models mentioned anywhere else. The head unit is model 2CH190D (serial # 1450183) and the cabinet is model 245MR (serial # 1263).
> If anyone had any info on these I would love to hear it. Thanks


Garnet vintage amps
Here ya go, Gar was a bit... lacks, on the old serial # stuff.....


----------



## User1

Frenchy said:


> Very nice early model.


Thanks


----------



## User1

bzrkrage said:


> Garnet vintage amps
> Here ya go, Gar was a bit... lacks, on the old serial # stuff.....


I've looked at that recently as well as years ago. My model numbers aren't shown anywhere. Not sure what to think about it.


----------



## Davestp1

Just cleaned this up a bit for a friend of mine. Checked the tubes, cleaned the 50 years of smokey bars off the tolex. Pair of 6V6's, probably around 20 watts, sounds great w a LesPaul. He'll be selling it soon.


----------



## Blamecanada312

So many cool amps. Must stop looking…


----------



## bob55is65

Here is my Garnet Deputy G100 ... I don't see many picture of this 63.8 lbs of awesome. It's in my basement jam room and it sounds great with any guitar. So many combinations. It has no tremolo control but has a nice natural trem. 
It's my only Garnet although my buddy has a Gnome with tremolo that I'm bugging him about. This amp is a treasure. I have no idea of its value. It was found in a second hand store in Smoky Lake Alberta.


----------



## Lincoln

bob55is65 said:


> Here is my Garnet Deputy G100 ... I don't see many picture of this 63.8 lbs of awesome. It's in my basement jam room and it sounds great with any guitar. So many combinations. It has no tremolo control but has a nice natural trem.
> It's my only Garnet although my buddy has a Gnome with tremolo that I'm bugging him about. This amp is a treasure. I have no idea of its value. It was found in a second hand store in Smoky Lake Alberta.


Very nice!


----------



## bzrkrage

bob55is65 said:


> Here is my Garnet Deputy G100


Great 1st post. 

Welcome Bob.


----------



## rockodlak

tomee2 said:


> Yes, all the Garnets please!
> Actually, I think we want to see all of your amps, in one picture.


----------



## rockodlak

rockodlak said:


> View attachment 436662


Yes, that's my Garnet 1975!!!


----------



## timethier1

I've had this for 20+ years and just pulled it out of my buddy's basment. It's a little rough around the edges, but fired up, still sounds great, and reminds me of playing the Winnipeg bar scene in my 20s. The head is a Mann GW100TRH, but I'm yet to be able to identify the cabinet. It's a single 15" driver, but it doesn't seem as long as the others I've seen.


----------



## Patrice Brousseau

bob55is65 said:


> Here is my Garnet Deputy G100 ... I don't see many picture of this 63.8 lbs of awesome. It's in my basement jam room and it sounds great with any guitar. So many combinations. It has no tremolo control but has a nice natural trem.
> It's my only Garnet although my buddy has a Gnome with tremolo that I'm bugging him about. This amp is a treasure. I have no idea of its value. It was found in a second hand store in Smoky Lake Alberta.


I have the Bass combo version with a 15 inches, same innards I think.









Vintage Traynor and Garnet Amps Thread


I was wondering if someone here could decipher a Traynor serial number for me? I figure someone here knows them well enough. I picked up a YGL3 Mark III that the previous owner seemed to think was a '72, but I think it is either a '68 or '78 but I am not sure this model was made in either of...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------

